# GSD Puppy Hind Legs??



## daisieblue (Oct 27, 2014)

Hello,

I'm new to this site, and new to having a German Shepherd as I just adopted my Luna today.  She is a 3.5-4.5 month old, possibly mixed white/cream German Shepherd. She's from a rescue and was turned in without much information so we don't know her breed for sure but it's safe to say she definitely has German Shepherd in her, her bark alone would give it away. 

I wanted to ask because I have never had a dog with this breed in them, and German Shepherd legs have always looked wonky to me. How do I know if there's a problem with her back legs?

They look very bent to me but I don't think I've ever seen a GSD that _didn't_ seem to have very bent legs in comparison to most other dogs. I've always had Labrador mixes in the past so they've never had this appearance and I just don't know if it's normal.

I can try to post a picture of Luna but I haven't had a chance to take any. She has a vet appointment tomorrow so I'll definitely ask, but I just wanted to get some opinions. Should I be worried?

I found some images on google that look similar to Luna's legs. I realize that they all have a slightly different degree of bent-ness, but hers are somewhere between all of them...


----------



## daisieblue (Oct 27, 2014)

Well, I tried to find a way to delete this post but I don't see any.

If anyone was curious, the vet said her legs were fine just need some muscle tone.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Perfectly normal.
Gsd are more angulated then other breeds, 
She will start to look more normal she grows. She is currently in the awkward leggy stage
Just remember, for the first 12-18months of life, not to much exercise, no jumping, play only on grass or sand and very important keep her lean


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi Daisie, I read a post in here about strenghting the legs.. Gently walk the puppy up and down a hilly (slope) area, and on uneven ground. This will help, I have been doing it with my pup, now 4 months, and I see a great improvement. We do it between 3-4 times per day, up to 10 minutes each.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

I'd personally not do to much exercise, there is more damage to be done at that age than there is strengthening, especially if there is nothing wrong. Stick to free running, low stress exercise.


----------

